# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Bitkoin 60K+

## Neteorm

Bitkoin tejkalon 60mijë dollarë dhe tani është 62mijë.
Koha do e tregojë është është një flluskë apo invenstim i sigurt.

Vlen të përmendim se nëse me këto ritme që po ecën bota dhe kemi një luftë botërore.
Nëse në fund do na kenë ngelur vetëm gurë për të luftuar atëherë ari dhe argjendi janë investimi më i mirë.
Nëse do jetë infrastukura energjitike dhe informatike do të ekzistojë
bitkoini do vlejë më shumë se një milionë dollarë.

----------


## Neteorm

*Analistët besojnë se bitcoin do të arrijë 80 apo 90 mijë dollarë brenda këtij viti.*



Bitcoin shënoi një rënie të lehtë ditën e Enjte pasi preku një rekord të ri nisur nga optimizmi i lançimit të ETF-së së parë në Amerikë.

Kriptomonedha më e madhe në botë ra me 1.3% në 65,184 dollarë pasi arriti rekordin 67,016 dollarë ditën e Mërkure. Vlera më e lartë arritur ndonjëherë ishte muaji Prill me 64,895 dollarë.

Analistët besojnë se bitcoin do të arrijë 80 apo 90 mijë dollarë brenda këtij viti. Ether, kriptomonedha e dytë më e madhe u rrit në 1% në 4,203 dollarë.

Që nga shtatori bursa të shumta kanë vënë re rritje të fluksit dhe transaksioneve. Mesatarisht fluksi javor në bitcoin ishte 121.1 milionë dollarë nga 31.2 milionë dollarë një muaj më parë. /PCWorld Albanian

----------


## ATMAN

sipas FBI monedha digitale Bitcoin dhe te tjera si ajo jane nje skeme e paster mashtrimi e ngjashme me Skemen  Ponzi,kjo skeme mashtrimi nuk ka te beje fare me skemat piramidale te cilat edhe keto jane skeme mashtrimi por te nje natyre tjeter

per te kuptuar kete skeme mashtrimi me monedhen digitale lexo me detaje ===> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schema_Ponzi

----------


## Poshnjari

> sipas FBI monedha digitale Bitcoin dhe te tjera si ajo jane nje skeme e paster mashtrimi e ngjashme me Skemen  Ponzi,kjo skeme mashtrimi nuk ka te beje fare me skemat piramidale te cilat edhe keto jane skeme mashtrimi por te nje natyre tjeter


Edhe une i ketij mendimi kam qene nga fillimi, por situata eshte bere me e nderlikuar pasi ka edhe disa shtete qe e kane njohur si monedhe. Por nje tullumbace eshte do plase nje moment.

----------


## ATMAN

> Edhe une i ketij mendimi kam qene nga fillimi, por situata eshte bere me e nderlikuar pasi ka edhe disa shtete qe e kane njohur si monedhe. Por nje tullumbace eshte do plase nje moment.


shtete si salvadori e kane njohur zyrtarisht,por shtete te tilla si kina e kane nxjerre jashte ligjit , duke qene se kina ka pasur rreth 60 % te tregut boteror te monedhave virtuale , besoj se kina ka motive te forta  dhe te arsyeshme qe arriti ketu

----------


## Neteorm

Bitcoin flitet kete vit te kap shumën e 100k dhe ju u duket akoma nje fllucke? 

Njerezit e zgjuar ne fakt dine ta blejne te ardhmen dhe menyra me e mire per momentin jane kriptovalutat ku tregu do shoqerohet nga to.

----------


## ATMAN

> Bitcoin flitet kete vit te kap shumën e 100k dhe ju u duket akoma nje fllucke? 
> 
> Njerezit e zgjuar ne fakt dine ta blejne te ardhmen dhe menyra me e mire per momentin jane kriptovalutat ku tregu do shoqerohet nga to.


dmth FBI dhe Kina qe eshte lider boteror ne inteligjencen artificiale qenkan fllucke sapuni , nuk duhet intuite e madhe per te kuptuar qe eshte skeme e paster mashtrimi mjafton te shikosh menyren se si funksionon dhe bindesh per nje gje te tille

----------


## Poshnjari

> Bitcoin flitet kete vit te kap shumën e 100k dhe ju u duket akoma nje fllucke? 
> 
> Njerezit e zgjuar ne fakt dine ta blejne te ardhmen dhe menyra me e mire per momentin jane kriptovalutat ku tregu do shoqerohet nga to.


Fakti qe mund te shkoi 100k apo edhe 1m nuk e ndryshon ate qe eshte. Tani sa kohe do mbaj eshte tjeter gje. Ketu duhet theksuar qe cdo kompani gjigande po mundohet te krijoje valuten e vete, dhe mua me duket me e logjikshme dhe do jete me e sigurt dhe stabile ne krahesim me valutat e tjera. Ato jane per mua nje fllusk e cila do plase nje dite.

----------


## Neteorm

*NBER gjeti se 1 mijë investitorët më të mëdhenj kontrollonin 3 milionë nga 8.5 milionë bitcoinët e kontrolluar prej 10 mijë investitorëve.*

Ja sesi Bitcoin kontrollohet nga një numër i vogël investitorësh dhe gërmuesish
Bitcoin dhe kriptomonedhat e tjera sot mund të blihen më lehtë se asnjë herë më parë por kjo nuk e ka ndryshuar faktin se një përqindje e vogël njerëzish kontrollojnë pjesën më të madhe të tregut.

Sipas një studimit nga Nationa Bureau of Economic Research publikuar nga Bloomberg, 10 mijë investitorë inditivualë kontrollojnë 1/3 e bitcoinëve në qarkullim.

NBER arriti të marrë këto informacione përmes një metode shumë specifike të grumbullimit të të dhënave. Ata zbuluan se 10 mijë individë kontrollonin 8.5 milionë bitcoin ndërsa grupi më i madh kontrollonte i vetëm 5.5 milionë bitcoin.

Duke hyrë më në detaje NBER gjeti se 1 mijë investitorët më të mëdhenj kontrollonin 3 milionë nga 8.5 milionë bitcoinët e kontrolluar prej 10 mijë investitorëve.

Hulumtuesit nuk hedhin poshtë idenë se disa prej adresave me numrin më të madh të bitcoin kontrollohen nga një entitet i vetëm që dyshohet se është krijuesi misterioz Satoshi Nakamoto.

Së fundi NBER gjeti se 10% e operacioneve të gërmimit kontrollojnë 90% të kapacitet total të gërmimit të bitcoin. Vetëm 0.1% e tyre janë përgjegjës për 50% të kapacitetit gërmues të kriptomonedhës. /PCWorld Albanian

----------


## ATMAN

https://abcnews.al/si-i-zhvati-call-...on-dokumentin/

----------


## ATMAN

https://www.balkanweb.com/vjedhje-pe...iarde-dollare/

----------


## Neteorm



----------


## Neteorm

*90% e Bitcoin janë hedhur në qarkullim, gërmimi i 10% kërkon 120 vite*

Një prej tipareve të veçanta të kriptomonedhës është limiti prej 21 milionë bitcoin që mund të gërmohen.
90% e Bitcoin janë hedhur në qarkullim, gërmimi i 10% kërkon 120 vite
Vetëm 13 vite nga lançimi, rrjeti i bitcoin ka arritur një objektiv të madh ku 90% e të gjithë bitcoin janë gërmuar tashmë.

Megjithatë pjesa e ngelur prej 10% do të duhet të paktën 100 vite për tu gërmuar. Historia e bitcoin filloi 13 vite më parë ku rrjeti u lançuar më 3 Janar 2009.

Asokohe arkitekti misterioz i kriptomonedhës, Satoshi Nakamoto, gërmuar bllokun e parë njohur si Blloku Gjeneza.

Një prej tipareve të veçanta të kriptomonedhës është limiti prej 21 milionë bitcoin që mund të gërmohen. Sipas të dhënave të BlockchainCom, janë gërmuar 18.89milionë ose 90% të limitit. Kanë ngelur më pak se 2 milionë për tu gërmuar.

Megjithatë për shkak të ndryshimeve në procesin e gërmimit siç është rritja e vështirësisë, do të thotë se 21 milionë bitcoinët do të gërmohen plotësisht në vitin e largët 2140.

Shkak është përgjysmimi i bitcoin. Është një moment ku çdo 210 mijë blloqe të gërmuara, shpërblimi që gërmuesit marrin përgjysmohet. Aktualisht shpërblimi është 6.25 bitcoinë ndërsa në 2024 do të reduktohet në 3,125 bitcoinë. Në 2009-ën shpërblimi për gërmimin e një blloku ishte 50 bitcoinë.

Por me çdo përgjysmim rritet edhe vështirësia e gërmimit, një proces që ndodh në çdo 2,016 blloqe ose çdo dy javë. Kështu gërmuesve ju duhet më tepër kohë për të gërmuar bllokun e radhës.

Përllogaritet se afro 3.5 milionë bitcoin kanë humbur për shkak të keqmenaxhimit të çelësave privatë apo humbjes së jetës të poseduesit. /PCWorld Albanian

----------


## Poshnjari

> *90% e Bitcoin janë hedhur në qarkullim, gërmimi i 10% kërkon 120 vite*
> 
> Një prej tipareve të veçanta të kriptomonedhës është limiti prej 21 milionë bitcoin që mund të gërmohen.
> 90% e Bitcoin janë hedhur në qarkullim, gërmimi i 10% kërkon 120 vite
> Vetëm 13 vite nga lançimi, rrjeti i bitcoin ka arritur një objektiv të madh ku 90% e të gjithë bitcoin janë gërmuar tashmë.
> 
> Megjithatë pjesa e ngelur prej 10% do të duhet të paktën 100 vite për tu gërmuar. Historia e bitcoin filloi 13 vite më parë ku rrjeti u lançuar më 3 Janar 2009.
> 
> Asokohe arkitekti misterioz i kriptomonedhës, Satoshi Nakamoto, gërmuar bllokun e parë njohur si Blloku Gjeneza.
> ...


Ne fillim u perfol per 20 milion, tani qenka bere 21?! Nejse...
Perseri nuk mund ta besoj pasi asnjeri nuk mund ta kontrolloi kete. Kush e di se sa para ka ne qarkullim nje shtet? Asnje, madje as Enveri nuk e kontrollonte dot kete. Shifrat manipulohen kur dhe si te duash.

----------

